
Huawei's chip arm HiSilicon says it has long been preparing for US ban scenario - pseudo-nym
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/huaweis-chip-arm-hisilicon-says-it-has-long-been-preparing-for-us-ban-scenario
======
pseudo-nym
Huawei licenses technology for chips from companies from companies that
complies with export blacklist. Current chips can continue be made but they
can not get licensed for updated version of technology.

